# جميع اعداد ال offshore magazine



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اول موضوع ليا فى المنتدى ويارب يعجبكم .. 

جميع اعداد مجلة ال offshore .. عبارة عن ملفات pdf 

معلومات عن المحتوى 

fshore Magazine 2006.07 - 2010.02 (All Issues)
English | PDF | 44 issues | 630MB

Offshore Magazine covering key issues & trends relative to offshore technology, oil and gas E&P operations. Oil and gas news for oil exploration, oil sands, oil drilling, offshore oil drilling, drilling rigs, core drilling, offshore oil rigs, oil production, oil and gas conferences.

روابط التحميل

Download from Hotfile

http://hotfile.com/dl/33073832/c63cf11/Off....part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33073899/d629b22/Off....part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33074005/a4edc7d/Off....part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33074020/f382000/Off....part4.rar.html

Download from Uploading
http://uploading.com/files/5db98ca6/Offsho...0.02.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/b3d6m253/Offsho...0.02.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/ab74m19b/Offsho...0.02.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/mf6m7bd9/Offsho...0.02.part4.rar/

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## تولين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير


----------



## drilling engineer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين يارب 

شكرا على المرور


----------



## tifaonline (13 نوفمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## drilling engineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أى خدمة .. 

نورتم


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## drilling engineer (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله اخى .. أى شئ يقع فى ايدى ما رح أبخل به عليكم ..


----------



## explorator (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .. يا اخى يا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## walid 2009 (22 أبريل 2011)

Salam Brother, can re-upload part 3, the link is not working indicating that the file was removed by uploader.
salam


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 يونيو 2011)

"هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه"
هذه الرساله ظهرت عند الضغط على الرابط الاول.شكرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 يوليو 2011)

the link not working thanks


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

This file is either removed due to copyright claim or is deleted by the uploader.


----------

